# Something horrible has happened



## texasgirl (Jun 26, 2013)

I just don't know if I can take anymore.  My nephew stabbed and killed his brother yesterday.  They were arguing and the younger one pulled his knife and stabbed him in the shoulder. He didn't mean to kill him but he hit an artery and he didn't survive surgery.  Now he is extremely suicidal.  My sister is beyond devastated.  I can't take the pain.  It hurts too bad.  Help me please.  We are all too sad.  There has been too much pain.


----------



## Retired (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello Texasgirl,

I am so sorry to hear about the tragedy in your family.



> Now he is extremely suicidal.



Is he in custody or at home?  It would be important to alert authorities that he is potentially suicidal if he is in custody, but if he is at home, all weapons, alcohol and drugs should be secured and he should be constantly supervised.

If possible he should be taken to a medical facility where he can be supervised and given counseling.

On the other hand, how are you doing?  How have you been affected by this situation?

Most important, are you having thoughts of suicide yourself?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 26, 2013)

I told my sister to make sure that the police know how suicidal he is.  He will be out on bail when possible then they are going to put him in the hospital.  I try not to be suicidal but I think about it.  The pain hurts so bad that I can't get my breath when I think about it.  I just want to scream.  I want it to not be true.  I want my sister not to hurt so much.  It feels like being hit by a truck.  I can't quit shaking.  I just keep going over and over why?


----------



## Retired (Jun 26, 2013)

If your sister has her son's situation under control by communicating his distress to the authorities, and then plans on hospitalizing him, that should help to alleviate your own worry to some extent.

It's important that you deal with your own suicidal thoughts, as your own personal priority, however.

When having suicidal thoughts, your best course of action is to speak to someone who can provide support.  If a family member or close friend is unavailable, consider calling your spiritual advisor, or your doctor or therapist.

Another source of support is your local crisis hotline, that you can find by checking your phone book or by searching for "crisis line and your City Name"  or "Suicide City Name"

In the past, have you ever acted on these thoughts by making a plan or even making an attempt?

Is there someone with you that you can talk to and who can stay with you during this difficult time?


----------



## GDPR (Jun 26, 2013)

So sorry for what you're going through right now texasgirl.


----------



## Retired (Jun 26, 2013)

Texas Suicide Prevention


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you both.  My husband is here.  And my children.  I will make it.  We are all in shock.  And my nephew who did it - it's so hard to be so angry and so scared and love him and hate him at the same time.  But I know he didn't mean to do it.    How do you live with your child killing your other child?  I am so worried for my sister.  And her husband.  I wish I could talk to someone who has been through this.  Although my uncle did get murdered 12 years ago but not by a family member.  Mayb this is bringing back some of that pain.  I just am so so overwhelmed.

---------- Post Merged at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 06:18 PM ----------

Forgot to answer your question.  Yes I did attempt suicide before and almost succeeded but am not happy about that.


----------



## Retired (Jun 26, 2013)

Please stay safe and be sure to reach out for support during this difficult time.

There are quite a few resources listed at Texas Suicide Prevention  including what seems to be a worthwhile app for iPad if you can use it.

As always we are available to you here for support as well.

Our thoughts are with you and with your family, Texasgirl.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh hun  how horrible i am so sorry for all involved hun so much pain  Please hun make sure you have all the supports you need ok for YOU and for everyone involved  dam hun  how sad.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 26, 2013)

I am so so sorry. You've been through so much in your life.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 26, 2013)

I talked to my doctor and he told me to take some additional medicine right now.  I just can't think right now.  Thank you all.
i will keep you posted.


----------



## Banned (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry.  Thinking of you.


----------



## adaptive1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow I'm sorry I just read your story, how painful and tragic. Hope you can all get through this.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 26, 2013)

I too am really sorry to hear this, Texasgirl. This is a tragedy on every side no matter how you look at it.


----------



## MHealthJo (Jun 26, 2013)

I am so so sorry.

Big looooong hugs to all of you.

You have handled this crisis moment so well. 

I am glad you have some extra medicine and a helpful doctor to get you through this. 

--

You must let yourself cry, scream, and feel as much grief as wants to come out - when you are ready.

But at the same time, I believe you will be a knowledgeable resource for your family.

My thoughts are with you all. 

xoxox


----------

